# 97 jeep wrangler help



## scotties201 (Jan 26, 2011)

i have a 97 jeep wrangler and I'm looking to put a plow on it does anyone have any advise as to what plow set up works best and who makes it?


----------



## hillbillydeluxe (Mar 15, 2008)

Almost every brand makes a plow for a jeep wrangler.. what plow you pick depends on what your using it for. alot of decisions from guys come from local support ( dealer) and how close they are to u. My suggestion would be to Look at Snoway 22 series, boss sport duty, and fisher plows.


----------

